
Estimating the size of COVID-2019 outbreak in Iran - homami
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.24.20027375v1
======
dchyrdvh
The Wuhan virus, you mean? I struggle to remember these cryptic acronyms.

~~~
mango7283
If you struggle to remember "cryptic acronyms" IT must be pretty challenging
for you, how do you cope? You obviously know what this acronym is referring
to.

~~~
dchyrdvh
That must be one of the reasons I quit coding.

